# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Experta muestra métodos moleculares para la detección de patógenos de importancia apícola

## Polinizaciones

En el marco del proyecto Fondecyt 1140653 denominado Viral diseases in Apis and non-Apis pollinizator in Chile, and use of RNA interference Technology for their suppressio, que el año 2014 se adjudicó la Facultad de Agronomía de la Universidad de Concepción, llegó la Dra. Karina Antúnez, del Departamento de Microbiología del Instituto de Investigaciones Biológicas Clemente Estable, de Montevideo, Uruguay, para realizar un curso de capacitación sobre "Métodos moleculares para la detección de patógenos de importancia apícola", a estudiantes de esta facultad.
En el curso que se realizó desde el lunes pasado y se extendió hasta el 31 de julio, participaron estudiantes que trabajan junto a la Dra. Marisol Vargas en el laboratorio de Virología de la Facultad de Agronomía, en el Campus Chillán.
Cabe destacar que la Dra Antúnez, ofreció también una charla para un centenar de apicultores de la Región del Bío Bío, sobre la "Despoblación de colmenas: determinación de sus causas en Uruguay".
En este sentido la Dra. Antúnez hizo una presentación sobre las generalidades de los diferentes patógenos que afectan a las abejas melíferas y como eso ha repercutido en las pérdidas de colmenas alrededor del mundo.
El principal patógeno que afectan a nivel mundial es un ácaro que se llama Varroa destructor, que afecta tanto a las larvas como a las abejas adultas, también es capaz de deprimir el sistema inmune de abejas y se vuelven muy susceptibles a la infección por otros patógenos. También existen diferentes bacterias que las afectan como la Paenibacillus larvae que es una bacteria que forma espora que son estructuras de resistencia, entonces es muy difícil de erradicar, ya que las esporas pueden permanecer viables en las colmenas por más de 20 años. El único método para erradicar la bacteria es quemar las colmenas que tengan síntomas clínicos de esta enfermedad que se conoce como la Loque Americana. En Uruguay hemos logrado disminuir la prevalencia de este problema, de hecho ya no es un problema en nuestro país. Creo que el conocimiento de los síntomas y actuar rápido hace que se pueda controlar esta enfermedad. El interés en el estudio de estos patógenos, es evitar lo que está sucediendo en Europa y Estados Unidos, donde ha habido mortandades masivas. En Latino América no ha sucedido esto y la idea es aunar nuestros esfuerzos para tratar de ir por delante y evitar lo que está pasando en el hemisferio norte, explicó Antúnez.
Finalmente la académico de la Facultad de Agronomía, Marisol Vargas, agregó que en el caso puntual de los virus que es el objetivo de estudio del proyecto Fondecyt que trae a la Dra. Antúnez, hasta el año 2012 no se habían hecho detecciones de virus en las colmenas de Chile, y ese fue el primer trabajo que publicamos en conjunto con Karina, donde se describieron los virus que afectaban las colmenas. Ahora la intención es hacer un mapa sanitario nacional con respecto a las enfermedades virales.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: Inmortalizacion de Flores por Liofilizacion y metodos quimicos ! Rumania: situación apícola para 2014 España: investigan abejas autóctonas para mejorar el sector apícola Canadá: seguro apícola para colmenas Métodos para el Cuidado de Alimentos Perecederos Durante el Transporte por Camiones

----------

